# newbie looking for feedback on the model 96



## Doogy (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey guys! 

I'm Doug from Phoenix, and just joined the forum tonight. I have been away from from handgunning for a few years now, and looking to get back into it. In looking for a primary weapon for doing some indoor target shooting, as well as home protection, i'm looking at the 96 for a couple of reasons. 

First off, I carried a 92 while in the Marines and am very comfortable with it. In talking with some friends that are still avid shooters, they recommended something that i could pick up and fire, without have to "learn" the gun; muscle memory and having the feel for the weapon should be easy since i've fired thousands of rounds with the Beretta 92 in the past. 

Also, i rather like the .40 load, and the steel finish on the 96. 

Based on this input, can I hear some feedback on the 96 from owners or other Beretta fans that know this particular weapon? 

thanks much for any help!

Doug

PS: are there a multitude of aftermarket grip options for the 96? This is another aspect i'm looking at in getting a customized fit by using different grips. thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Doug! I'm also a Phoenix man, though I am currently in another desert.

I carry the M9/92FS daily, and while I am not a particular fan of the design (big grip, backwards safety and _crunchenticker_ trigger system), I will say that is a very reliable and generally durable design. I've shot a couple of 96s, and they are the same as the 92 except they kick harder. Many agencies have issued the gun, with uniform success, including US Border Patrol up until a few years ago. The BP agents I talked to when I was on the National Guard's southwest border mission had nothing but good words for the 96's reliability, but most of them strongly preferred the more compact size of the newer issue HK pistol.

The .40 is a good round, though many new shooters find it "snappy" to shoot compared to 9mm and .45ACP. It works very well for defense, but whether it is much better than a good 9mm +P hollow point is open to considerable debate. Be aware that .40 ammo is more expensive than 9mm, so your shooting dollar will go farther if you buy a 9mm.

There are many, many grip options for the 96. Pachmayr, Eagle, Hogue, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Doogy (Dec 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Welcome to the forum, Doug! I'm also a Phoenix man, though I am currently in another desert.
> 
> I carry the M9/92FS daily, and while I am not a particular fan of the design (big grip, backwards safety and _crunchenticker_ trigger system), I will say that is a very reliable and generally durable design. I've shot a couple of 96s, and they are the same as the 92 except they kick harder. Many agencies have issued the gun, with uniform success, including US Border Patrol up until a few years ago. The BP agents I talked to when I was on the National Guard's southwest border mission had nothing but good words for the 96's reliability, but most of them strongly preferred the more compact size of the newer issue HK pistol.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Thanks very much for your input, as well as your dedicated service to our country.

I'm a decent sized guy at 6'4" and 230 lbs, with good sized wrists. With that being said, the large-ish Beretta frames/grips were never a problem for me. I realize many people can't shoot them due to this fact, but I find 'em quite comfortable. I'm glad to hear that the 96 is as equally reliable as it's little brother, and will probably take the plunge for this model.

thanks much for your input, and stay safe over there!

Happy New Year!

Doug

PS: IF you're ever deployed anywhere again, you gotta' request different scenery than a desert. Between the Sonoran desert and the high desert you're in now, i'd say you've earned the right to visit some other climes! :smt023


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Beretta 96*

Hello, I am a fan of the .40 S&W. The Beretta 96 was my first of that caliber as I researched it fairly extensively. I have around 6,000 rounds through my 96 Bruniton (black) one and around 3,500 rounds through my 96 INOX. All without any kind of failure. I use the Hogue panel style rubber grips and have added an Elite II extended mag release and skeletonized hammer to both of mine. I find that due to hand size and natural adaptation to the piece that I will automatically point in an accurate manner without sight picture as the grip size/angle is perfect for me. The holsters of choice are Gould and Goodrich belt slide, DeSantis Speed Scabbard (in my avatar), a locally made belt slide, and winter finds me with a Don Hume Shoulder rig. As I have a 52" chest size I have added a Galco harness to the Hume rig for comfort. I think you will enjoy shooting the 96 at the range and I have complete confidence in it for CCW and personal protection, carry one everyday. Given that I have 2 96's, a Stoeger Cougar 8000, H&K USP40, Sig2340,FNP40 DASA, S&W M&P40, Ruger P-94, and Glock 22 all in .40 S&W and I like the 96 more than others is a little bit of a credible endorsement. I shoot twice weekly every week at the indoor range and qualify quarterly outdoors as well as shooting IDPA. You might want to look into a Sprinco Recoil Reducer (sprinco.com), I have one in my INOX and it makes a difference. I also have an LMS-1441 guide rod laser sight in my black 96, works fantastically. Great weapon all around.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

What more can I say? +1. Great Gun.


----------

